# My Giant danio might be sick



## daemonral (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi,

I have a giant danio and I think it might be sick. Bought it a few days ago and it had a bloated belly. The lady at walmart said it is pregnant, but it hasn't laid any eggs and the bloating looks like it is getting bigger. It has a large belly, the scales are flayed out, it is having trouble balancing in the water and it looks like it hasn't poop since we got it. I really worried it might die can someone please help me. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

If the fish is really bloated and the scales are sticking out giving it a "pinecone" effect it sounds like Dropsy. It's not a disease in itself but a symptom of what could be a number of problems. Sorry, but I don't have much experience treating for dropsy. I know it is hard to treat successfully. Try googling it for more information on how to treat. I hope your fish gets better.


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

Dropsy. It could be caused by a number of problems. I would quarantine it in a hospital tank and try some aquarium salt, It may or may not work.


----------

